# Logbook for rental cars?



## ubernotes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi,

I’m renting a car and use it 100% for Uber. On the rental paper the odometer reading is recorded when I rent. Hence, based on that and my current odometer number, I can prove how many kms I’ve driven. Do I still need to maintain a logbook for BAS and Tax purposes? 
What should I do with my previous trips if Logbook is necessary and I haven’t done so? My BAS is due 28Feb. 

Cheers


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

If it truly is 100% for business use then for your BAS you can simply claim 100% of the GST credits. For income tax I think you do need a logbook that shows 100% business usage, but could be mistaken on that.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

For income tax purposes, there's an exception to the log book rules conferred by sections 28-170 and 28-175 of the Income Tax Assessment Act 1997 that means that you do NOT need to keep a log book for a car used only for business purposes.

See https://www.ato.gov.au/law/view/document?docid=PAC/19970038/28-170.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Jack Malarkey said:


> For income tax purposes, there's an exception to the log book rules conferred by sections 28-170 and 28-175 of the Income Tax Assessment Act 1997 that means that you do NOT need to keep a log book for a car used only for business purposes.
> 
> See https://www.ato.gov.au/law/view/document?docid=PAC/19970038/28-170.


Love your work Jack. It's good to see that common sense rules apply.


----------

